# D1-SC 370 or 390



## GoldenGoat (Mar 10, 2011)

Hey Ya'll I am still saving to build a 10 second street cruiser.

I am indifferent between an '04-'06 GTO as I plan on replacing the engine,tranny and rear(keeping IRS).

LQ4/9 engines are iron 6.0L engines as opposed to the LS1 or LS2.

A +.030 overbore(4.03) with forged pistons,rods and and a stock 3.622 crank is a 370 CID substitute a forged 3.825 crank yields a 390 CID.

I want to use RHS 225 as cast heads,an Edelbrock Pro-Flo XT intake,8.7:1 forged pistons,6.125 forged rods, either the stock crank or forged replacement,a custom "Blower Cam",160 lb Ford Motorsports injectors, a tuned stock computor,E-85 fuel,Methanol/Water Injection,and an Intercooled D1-SC Procharger.

*Desired output is 590-670 RWHP and 10.70-10.20 ETs*.

Whata Ya'll think?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Are the 160lb injectors a typo? You won't need them near that big at 600hp.


----------



## Weisberg16 (Jan 5, 2011)

How many pounds of boost are you planning on running?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GoldenGoat said:


> Hey Ya'll I am still saving to build a 10 second street cruiser.
> 
> I am indifferent between an '04-'06 GTO as I plan on replacing the engine,tranny and rear(keeping IRS).
> 
> ...


Well you are definately 'over building' the car. What I like and you'll not have troulble reaching your goal with that. You can save yourself some money on the engine and put it toward the drivetrain if you keep the stock LS1/2 engine. To go with that D1-SC go with forge pistons and rods w/lower compression. Keep the stock crank with ARP main cap bolts. Blower cam, whatever injectors. MLS/cometic head gaskets, L92 heads if your going LS2, worked LS6 or LQ4/9 heads for LS1 with ARP bolts. E85 is good but I'm not a fan of water/meth injection. A good fuel set-up will do you good.


----------

